

I learned PHP, CSS and JQuery to make this RSS aggregator – help me improve it - trevanian
http://www.wysk.ly

======
mschuster91
Please test it on low-res devices like netbooks (1024x600, Google Chrome on
Win7). You might want to use CSS media queries to allow a first-time visitor
to fully read the intro and the help text.

Also, I'd use AJAX fetching of the feed contents so that the site can be
cached... and use MySQL associative fetch instead of numeric-based arrays!
This way you don't have to remember the indexes of the columns in the JS code
like you do with scoreurls[i-1][8]... (would become scoreurls[i-1].name
instead).

If you want to grab some code of my own RSS aggregator, head over to
[http://github.com/msmuenchen/skynetrss](http://github.com/msmuenchen/skynetrss).

Oh, and please split off the CSS and JS into its own file. Seriously, your
server load will become MUCH lower as the JS and CSS can be cached (and if
you're good, try out ETag-based caching for the feed content, but this is
really complex).

------
swarthy_io
Cool project. One suggestion I would make is to 'buffer' your infinite scroll.
It gets a little sticky. You could implement something that would always be
one page ahead.

On page load you get the first two sets of scroll data. When the user scrolls
you show the second set of data you already have and then get the third set of
data at that point.

This way you are always ahead and may make the scrolling seem smoother.

Just an idea though, looks good!

